# Ultegra 6600 crank noise.



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a ticking and creaking noise at times that I traced to my 50/34 Ultegra SL 6600 crank.Replaced the crank and bottom bracket(screw in style Shimano cups)and noise is gone.Anybody else have this problem?Any cure besides replacing the crank?I had this problem before on a Truvativ triple crank and replaced it with a Shimano Ultegra,sold the bike to a buddy and he is still riding it with no noise.This Ultegra Sl crank has 4,000 miles on it and has been used less than a year.Did try to re-torque chain ring bolts but no luck.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cannonf600 said:


> I have a ticking and creaking noise at times that I traced to my 50/34 Ultegra SL 6600 crank.Replaced the crank and bottom bracket(screw in style Shimano cups)and noise is gone.Anybody else have this problem?Any cure besides replacing the crank?I had this problem before on a Truvativ triple crank and replaced it with a Shimano Ultegra,sold the bike to a buddy and he is still riding it with no noise.This Ultegra Sl crank has 4,000 miles on it and has been used less than a year.Did try to re-torque chain ring bolts but no luck.


I don't know how methodical you were in chasing down the source of the noise, but I think I would have (first) disassembled the crank, checked to see if the BB cups were sufficiently tightened and (if so) removed the BB, cleaned and regreased the BB shell and BB, reinstalled the BB and crankset and test ridden. 

If that didn't work, I'd replace the BB, but not the crankset and test ride again. If that failed, I'd _then_ replace the crankset.

FWIW, I've found Shimano Hollowtechs to be near bulletproof - mine has in excess of 18k miles logged, runs silent and spins like new.


----------

